# Power Pro Slick vs. Sufix 832



## wingshooter133 (Apr 8, 2011)

How do these two lines compare? I tried the regular Power Pro in 20lb test. It frayed alot and had alot of noise to it. Got a spool of the Sufix 832 and got more distance and less of cutting the frays out. Same rod, reels, eyes, lures, etc. Just wanting to know how the 832 compares to the PP Slick now that the regular PP is not an option. Thanks for the replies in advance. 

Tight lines,
WS


----------



## kemahguy (Jun 7, 2005)

*Power Pro Slick Vs. Suffix 832*

I just spooled a couple of reels w/ the new power pro and I was pretty happy w/ it. It's too early to really give a good review just yet, but it casted far and it was very quiet. I also have a couple spooled w/ 832 and right now that's my favorite and it hasn't let me down, not even once. The one thing I noticed on the new power pro was the wax build up when you're tying your knot, which makes you have to put a little more effort into getting you're knot just right. I do have a couple more reels with Fins windtamer and it's also a very high quality line.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

X2 Sufix 832 or pp superslick are both great, ive got some of each on my different reels and theyre both great. Academy has sufix 832 on sale for $14.99 right now in victoria vs $19.99 for pp superslick. Shimano owns powerpro if it matters to you


-mac-


----------



## blaminack (Oct 17, 2010)

I have both. Both are good. PPslick is my favorite of the two. It is smoother and more limp than 832. I would say which ever of the two is cheaper is better.


----------



## Rad A Tat (Oct 27, 2011)

You might want to give FINS Windtamer a try.....it's the best


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Rad A Tat said:


> You might want to give FINS Windtamer a try.....it's the best


Just curious.... when you compared the different characteristics of FINS Windtamer to the Power Pro Slick 8 (not the old power pro), and the Sufix 832, why was it the "best"? Thats the question here. It seems that there are times that posters may come to conclusions without trying all of the possibilities. They try one line, like it, and it becomes the "best". Hard to get an honest comparison review that way.


----------



## CT750 (Jun 10, 2006)

Suffix 832 and PP Super Slick 8, both use "8" strands of fiber as opposed to the normal 4 strands used in other braids, suck as windtamer or regular PP, and Suffix performance. "832" means 8 strands, and 32 weaves per inch. So you get a smoother, rounder feeling line. 832 and Super Slick both feel similar, but the Super Slick is a little smoother, and seems to cast a little better than 832. Been using it now for a month, so time will tell if it holds up as well as 832.


----------



## lunardds (Dec 20, 2011)

I have used finns and power pro slick. The slick feels much nicer going through the guides. I'm about to spool up a spinning reel with it as I bet it would be great for that. The finns is still fairly noisy on my spinning reel. They both cast fine, can't really tell much diff there. Both feel great compared to mono so it's tough tell if there is a sensitivity or stretch diff. Verdict is still out on how long that coating will last on the slick. I will say that you have to be very careful about your knots with powerpro slick. I tied a few flouro leaders for this weekend with a blood knot. The powerpro slick seemed like it took but I threw off my maniac mullet on the first cast. Seperated at the leader knot. As a side note, for some reason pink/white mm's hate me. I've lost 3 already on weird **** like that.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

PP superslick! Im tellin you it blows all of it out of the water! 832 is the only one close. My knots hold fine too! Ive got five or six shimanos with pp superslick, 3 or four with 832 and one with fins. Hate the fins, its rough as uncoated leader material and im about to chunk it because since i put that **** on it ive only used it three times because fins is junk IMO


-mac-


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Be careful when you trim tag ends on knots so you dont trim too close. I like to cinch the knot down after spitting on it, trim ends and test again. You cant blame the braid for bad knots. 


-mac-


----------



## Trout Asassin (Feb 10, 2009)

I got 3 reels with power pro 20 lbs and 3 with 832. The only one difference I have seen is that power pro seems to perform better in windy conditions, and I don't mean wind at my back. Cross wind and against wind casts.


----------



## Specks&Spots (Aug 26, 2007)

Does anyone know how many weaves per inch the Slick 8 is?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Im sure its 32, theres no way its smoother than 832 if its less


-mac-


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Well, it looks like PP Slick 8 may have a slight edge over the Sufix 832. However, with the Slick 8 still being so new, it hard to say for sure. If it doesn't fray over time, like the old PP, it will be the winner. I have to get some 20# right now and Cabela's and other places have 832 on sale for 25% off. I going to go with the 600 yrd spool for $45. Decided against the 1200 yrd spool for $90 so I can relook at the Slick 8 a little later. It would be good to know if it does resist fraying better. Even though I'm not the OP.....Thank you all for your input.


----------



## wingshooter133 (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks to all for sharing with us. I like to research what I might buy in the future, and personal experience is always the best research since the advertising can be a little biased sometimes. :wink:

Tight lines,
WS


----------

